# News feed. (rss)



## aku (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi fellas
well i wanna recieve rss feeds. well i kno dat wasnt quite clear.
to be more specific, i wanna install sum rss software which will inform and update with news specific to share market... adn all news related to the uprise adn fall of shares...
i wanna kkno which r the sites that provide feeds for the same... in details.

is there any software which scrolls the news like a ticker.... and can be customised fro the same reason???


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 1, 2006)

Check here: 
{My Search for the best Online Feed Readers}
*ashwinr.com/2006/08/24/my-search-for-the-best-online-feed-readers/


I use web reader, but it depends as what your needs are.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 1, 2006)

I suggest you use Opera browser. Its feed reader is quite good to get your work done.


----------



## enjoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Or You can use my.yahoo.com and add all feed subscription there, or in gmail also adding a feed option is available (Web Clips)


----------



## aku (Sep 1, 2006)

but i need specif feeds... as i have mentioned earlier.. my friend needs feeds only abot and related to the share market. r there any particular sites to which it can be linked?


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 1, 2006)

No feed readers come with pre-subscribed rss feeds. Atleast I don't know any, even if it comes, it's spam IMO. So you find a good reed reader (either online or extension or an application), then add feeds to it.


----------



## the.kaushik (Sep 1, 2006)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> I suggest you use Opera browser. Its feed reader is quite good to get your work done.



ya its really good.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 1, 2006)

yup even i use opera only.....


----------



## shaunak (Sep 1, 2006)

I would definately say opera;
reasons:
>neat, easy management of threads
>integrated with browser
>threads show up with mail
Get opera from here.


----------



## aku (Sep 1, 2006)

okay!.. i got it, opera it is, but now the main question is... whr to get feed related to share market; any thing that would affest the share market.
Plus.. is there any thing like a ticker which shows share market prices, and may be share market related news?


----------

